# Street Dreams Detail - Ferrari 458 Spider White on Red correction



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

*Ferrari 458 Spider by Street Dreams Detail

Finer Points:
Factory paint defects
Sanding Marks
Heavy Pigtailing
Swirls
Rids
Machine Holograms
____________________________________

Before shots...




























Using Wolf's Clean and Coat on the wheels for cleaning and protection, the 458 was then washed using citrus soap mixed with some Z7 with an Uber wash sponge



















Clean car ready for paint correction...










Remaining water blown off with the Metro Blaster and compressed air inside the garage










After a few IPA wipedowns this is what the finished looked like outside in sunlight. To date this has been overall the worst condition Ferrari paint I have seen from the factory. Its typical of most every new Ferrari to come from the factory with its share of defects and unfinished-finishing work but that is usually isolated to the smaller parts of the car and especially the front and rear bumpers. On this Spider however heavy defects and pigtailing were present all over the car on panels high and low, mind you this is a white car. I can only imagine how it would have looked if it were jet black.



























































































Correction process: Paint was measured and taped followed by inspection with both halogen and LED lights.

Correction work carried out with both DA and Rotary machines with a variety of pads ranging from wool to MF cutting disc to yield a high level of correction, safely.

Meguiars M105 & D300 were used for the cutting process and much of the finishing work was carried out with Menzerna polishes.










The rear bumper needed the most work, it had a little bit of everything




























The deeper gouges seen here needed wetsanding to remove fully..



















50/50 the pigtailing cut in 1/2 after several rounds compounding (better after shots in the sun later)










One of my favorite 50/50s in a while, the amount of sanding marks and pigtailing through the whole rear bumper was really amazing, in a bad way...



















Black plastic trim pieces in need of some serious polishing work as well



















After




























After compounding, minimal haze left over










Closeup










Smaller cutting disc used here




























When I said earlier this was the "overall" worst new Ferrari I have done this is really what I'm talking about, the haze left on the rear quarter was so great that the LED light looks like a melted marshmallow on the finish

Before:










After cutting:










Outside after all correction work and IPA, no wax or sealant










After all correction and finishing work was complete the rest of the car was taken care of. Interior just needed a light cleanup, all carbon fiber was polished and sealed with Shine and Seal from Wolf's by hand. Red sport leather seats with white stitching and all the carbon makes for a stunning combo :thumb:





































The car was wiped down with IPA solution one more time before applying Wolf's Body Wrap for protection, 2 coats over 1 hour

Waiting to apply second coat...










End result after 3 full days of work...



































































































































































Thank you for reading!

All the best,

Dave Saunders
Street Dreams Detail*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Simply stunning work Dave :thumb:
Awesome correction !

Mario *


----------



## MattJ10 (Oct 18, 2012)

'WOW' great work and nice car


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely work the sun shots are superb.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Very nice work again mate :thumb:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

It's funny I was just thinking about you Dave the other day (not in a gay way hahah) as you haven't posted a write-up for a while and always enjoyed reading the write-up and seeing those exotics 

Excellent work and that is a gorgeous colour combo of Ferrari. White, red interior and anthracite stylee rims.

Great work sir.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

^^ Haha me too! I was also wondering when we might be graced with your write ups again!

Stunning work, I love the colour combo, looks amazing! Great correction and brilliant photos!


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Brilliant work there, what a lovely motor. Still find it hard to believe the condition alot of these top marque cars leave the showroom in, then again keeps the detailers busy!


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

A shambles a car this expensive was allowed out of the factory..


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Great Comeback Dave :thumb:


ps: Superb Work


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

I usually hate white cars but that's lovely!

Is it wrong to flick through pics of a >£200k car and stopping to admire the TK40 torch/flashlight?!


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

great work Dave,stunning


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Stunning finish on white Dave :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## Keith_Lane (Dec 9, 2011)

Great work, awesome car these!!


----------



## cypukas (Aug 24, 2012)

very nice job, how much this job did cost to the owner? (sorry for question)


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Shocking that a car that costs as much as this would leave the factory in such a condition!

Fantastic correction and a stunning car once finished.....I'm not jealous of the owner at all


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Stunning work, and car as always dave


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning, awesome car and awesome to drive too


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Cracking work:thumb:


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

what a finish :doublesho amazing work :thumb:


----------



## Socal Brian (Dec 4, 2011)

Super work Dave! You did a great job capturing the defects in white paint albeit the paint was in a sorry state!


----------



## sydtoosic (Oct 20, 2012)

very nice work, the car is hot.


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Amazing job on a beautiful car:thumb:


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Amazing results. Well done Dave


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job mate :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Excellent work :thumb:


----------



## Beatman (Jun 6, 2010)

Stunning


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Great effort Dave, looks fabulous in the sun.:thumb:

Just another poorly finished Ferrari straight from the factory - sadly as you've already mentioned this is normal for Ferrari and to be fair representative of some other low volume marques


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Top work Dave, excellent stuff


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Top work Dave! That Ferrari looks outstanding now! :thumb: 

I'm liking the white paint with red interior too!


----------



## dazzlecar (Sep 5, 2011)

Awesome work!!:thumb:


----------

